# Pallet shed



## chrisasst (Sep 18, 2012)

Any one on here have an experience building a pallet shed. Looking to get one started. Found some video on google, but.. I think my main problem will be how to prepare and build a foundation.  I think the actual shed looks simple enough with pallets though.  Hoping to be able to build it for wood pellets.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 18, 2012)

I think PalletPete has one. (Imagine that... )  Start a conversation with him or search his old threads.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 19, 2012)

Definitely Pallet Pete has one of the best pallet sheds. Do a search on his name and it should show up. Or you might send him a new Conversation and he'll give you details and pictures.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 19, 2012)

lots of vidoes on youtube, good luck and post pics


----------



## smoke show (Sep 19, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## Retired Guy (Sep 21, 2012)

Fine looking shed.


----------



## Eric Schaefer (Sep 21, 2012)

That looks great, keeps it dry and lets in air. Reminds me of the old tobacco barns back on the east coast. When I was young I asked my dad why all of those barns have slats and siding missing all over it, he told me that's where they hang the tobacco to dry. I'd like to do one exactly like that one day. Maybe with a big enough opening to load in a pallet stack of firewood. Less restacking.


----------



## Badfish740 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's mine:






Built from pallets and $50 worth of lumber from the reject pile at Lowes.  I'm planning on upgrading to a combination toolshed/woodshed that will hold more wood (this one holds about 5 cords) that's a little more attractive and useful, but this one does the job.  On the bright side, when I finish the new shed I can burn the old shed


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

I like your sheds!


----------

